# I don't normally recommend shows but, I'll recommend this Branson show



## dougp26364 (Jun 13, 2011)

This past weekend we were in Branson and decided it was time we started seeing more shows. We had only intended to see one show, which was Yakov Smirnoff (I do recommend his show) but, at the end of his show he was promoting his new Yakov's Dinner Adventure. As an inticement, he was taking $15 off the price of the show for those who stopped by the box office and purchased tomorrow's show. It's times at 4:45 and gets out by 7:00 so guests can make it to any 8:00 o'clock show they already have scheduled.

So we bit and it turned out to be one of the better shows we've seen. For the price, even if you paid full price, it would be tough to beat. If you're in the Branson area this summer I highly recommend this show. I even enjoyed the meal, which I can't say for all the dinner/show combinations we've seen in the past. 

I'll tell you a secrete. If you want to see both shows, buy one and keep the time/day open for the other. When we attended Yakov's show, they offered to take $15 off the Dinner Adventure show. When we attended the Dinner Adventure show, they offered to take $15 off Yakov's show. The catch seems to be you have to buy tickets for the next show and not a show sometime later in the week.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 13, 2011)

When Iwent to Branon, many years ago I went to a breakfast or early morning show with Yakov. You left feeling so proud to be an American. It was wonderful. Glad he's still doing well.  shaggy


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 14, 2011)

We saw his show a couple years ago and agree that it was outstanding.  Great personal story and extremely funny show.  We even bought his video and book and got him to autograph it for us.  Definitely recommend it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 14, 2011)

Keep in mind that it's not Yakov's show I'm recommending, although his show is very good. It's the Dinner Adventure show that he promotes. He's not actually in the show other than as a narrator on a video screen.


----------



## Indy (Jun 22, 2011)

Just came back from Branson last week and I remember that the ticket outlet in the purple building by Hwy 76 and Roark Drive had both of his shows for half price.  This is a true outlet center.  There are no timeshare tours, no vacation clubs, etc!!!  We bought several tickets there, and not only are the tickets half price, but their tax rate is just a little over 8 percent and when we bought tickets at a theater the tax rate was almost 11 percent.  Keep in mind, they don't have every show, but they have a ton to pick from.  The didn't have Six, Dixie Stampede, Kirby Van Burch and some of the others, but still well worth a check to see.  They even had some miniature golf tickets.


----------

